# Turn The Heat On Yet?



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Every year we go as long as possible with out turning the heat on. Been around 64 a couple mornings but a flannel shirt takes the chill off. My wife plays along with my idea to wait some how, she's always freezing.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

We have a thermostat that is programmable for heat and air at the same time. I think my wife has had the heat setting on since Labor Day. I know we've had days since where both the ac has run during the day and the heat at night.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Not here. Its a comfortable 70 in our house. I have no problem listening to the furnace kick on to take the chill off. As hard as you make your wife work ress, you should make sure she's comfortable


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Turned the heat on days ago. I don’t see any reason to not be comfortable.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Labored most of the summer replacing the windows in my house, all friggen 26 of them. Saved about 5K doing it myself and think I did a better job. The old barn feels a lot warmer inside now without those old leaky sash windows. Heat ain't on yet but we turned the bed heater on last night, I kept my side on low all night. Ain't against turning in the heat cuz its October now, just hate having the furnace and the AC running on the same day.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I turned the heat on just to check and make sure everything is working properly. Currently i have my thermostat programmed at a low of 60 before it kicks on.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Not yet-- I got the windows open.
Good luck.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nope won't until absolutely needed!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I love the cooler temps, great for sleeping too. BUT, the wife's a freeze baby. Already saying it feels like winter when she's outside. Best to keep her happy, she's had the heat on to take the chill out for a while now. With an Irish wife - "Happy wife. Avoid the knife." lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Turned ours on to 68 just to take the chill out of the air, it kicked on a couple times and hasn't since...this was days ago.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

The main reason I have a/c and a furnace is to use them,and yes it's ON!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL If it gets lower than 76 in our house, the heat is on. It's mostly my wife, but if I have to wear a jacket in my house it's too damn cold. It's not terribly uncommon for us to use both the A/C and furnace the same day.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Bud at work refuses to turn his on til November! His wife is always bi***ing about it. 
I understand trying to save the $$, but why make your spouse miserable?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Turned mine on a couple weeks ago mainly just to test it. Would suck to wait till you really need it then find out something is wrong.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I like the cold! I’m a naturally hot person so I leave it off for a good long while the. When I do turn it on it’s set at 60-65 all winter long!


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Turned ours on first time this year. It's on 72 and that's where it stays all winter


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Left S.C. on wed 78* turned heat on 65* got to OHIO turned heat to70*, going back to S.C. Jan will turn heat in Ohio to 60* S.C. will be at 72* all winter. I still put a sweat shirt/sweater on didn't use to have to do that 74 yrs old now so warmth is better than $$$$ now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have not yet. Coldest it's gotten inside so far is 65. I will pull out a couple space heaters. When it's cold in the morning I walk around like a 90 yr old man due to my ra. But other then that I like a chill in the air.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

No heat here. We heat with a wood burner. It would be 95 degrees in the house if I fired it up this early. I’m still sleeping with the windows open. I like to hear the insects singing at night. Once the insects quiet down I’ll shut the windows.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It must be global warming. We lived in Charleston S,C, for two and a half years back when I was in the Navy and it was never 72 all Winter. A few times we actually had ice on the puddles in the road.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> LOL If it gets lower than 76 in our house, the heat is on. It's mostly my wife, but if I have to wear a jacket in my house it's too damn cold. It's not terribly uncommon for us to use both the A/C and furnace the same day.


x2


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I had a buddy stand in front of my refrigerator with the door open, I asked what's up, he told me he was letting some heat out.
I try to wait as long as I can, just stubborn, gas bill is so low I can't be saving much.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> Bud at work refuses to turn his on til November! His wife is always bi***ing about it.
> I understand trying to save the $$, but why make your spouse miserable?


I learned a long time ago. Happy wife, happy life!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got a text.. the better half works from home and it was 67 in the house. Said she turned the thermostat to heat and put it on 70.. guess I'm in the heat turned on crowd now


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

It's 41 here, so no. But we did close the windows.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

ress said:


> Every year we go as long as possible with out turning the heat on. Been around 64 a couple mornings but a flannel shirt takes the chill off. My wife plays along with my idea to wait some how, she's always freezing.


keep our house at 62 in winter and 76 in summer


----------



## DQnit (May 8, 2015)

Whaler said:


> It must be global warming. We lived in Charleston S,C, for two and a half years back when I was in the Navy and it was never 72 all Winter. A few times we actually had ice on the puddles in the road.


72 is his thermostat heat setting for his house, not the outside air temp.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> keep our house at 62 in winter and 76 in summer


Curious as to why you would not want to utilize the heating and cooling system in your home for what it is designed for...comfort. Or is pretty chilly in the winter and a bit warm in the summer in your Family's comfort zone?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Different strokes for different folks!

We check the furnace (haven't yet this year), but it never goes on until November without exception...many years it is close to Thanksgiving before it goes on. When it comes on it is set at 60-62....those stretches where it is below zero some years we may bump it to 64. My wife is a northerner and we both enjoy cool weather and being cool. Some years I don't ever get my winter coat out when it stays mild and just wear a hoodie or jacket. 

My wife is worse than me...I have tried to turn the furnace on early November and she has none of it. It has been high 50's in the house many times at our place. For us is has nothing to do with saving money....our home is super efficient. It is how we are most comfortable. I wear shorts when it is 35 degrees and have shoveled snow in shorts several times in my life. 

What is nice is during deer season when it is 20 degrees I dress lightly and sit all day comfortably in a jacket when my buddies freeze out in 2-3 hours. But I also sleep outside 65-75% of the night in November when hunting so I'm used to the weather.

But hey, I grew up without any heating and cooling system of any kind until I was 14. I'd cool off by jumping in the pond with the dog on hot summer days after working the hog barns and then shower up. And no I'm not George Burns younger brother & 104 years old; I'm 42 for those wondering. My wife thought I was joking when we started dating that I never had a furnace until we moved when I was 14.....when my parents told her that was true she about died!

And I cannot be inside more than 15 minutes in you folks homes during winter that keep it 70 something degrees! My folks keep it at like 74 and I dress like it's June to visit and take frequent breaks on the porch to avoid sweating!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup, had to, 64 was just a little too chilly, just to 68, right now that's fine for me.


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Not yet


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

These sunny days sure warms up the South side of the house to. Think if your house sits North - South has a lot to do with turning it on.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Furnace not turned on yet. But we occasionally start a fire in the insert


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> Heat ain't on yet but we turned the bed heater on last night, I kept my side on low all night.


Amazing things those bed heaters... Ours is the kind that lays under the bead cover, on top of the mattress... Has temp control for each side of the bed. oh yea...


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I just turned mine on yesterday just to make sure everything works fine. I like to test it before it really gets cold!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Heat off here at our house in Michigan! Wife and love the cool weather and being able to just throw a hoodie and sweats on! Our labradoodle loves it too! He's always hot all summer even with our air set at 68!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hell no. No way no how will I turn on the furnace this early. I still have every window in my house open all day and night


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Same here! 63 in here right now!


DHower08 said:


> Hell no. No way no how will I turn on the furnace this early. I still have every window in my house open all day and night


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Gonna have to shortly.
Momma keeps wanting to snuggle to get warm when it's cool like this.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Gonna have to shortly.
> Momma keeps wanting to snuggle to get warm when it's cool like this.


Separate bedrooms solves that


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Separate bedrooms solves that


Wouldn't separate house's do the same thing?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

We turned ours on today for the 1st time. It was 58 so we took the chill out of the house. Life is too short to be uncomfortable. I was outside all day but the wife was busy cleaning.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Wouldn't separate house's do the same thing?


Works even better. If I lived by myself I would never turn the heat on. To easy to just put a sweatshirt on. Way cheaper too


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

It was down to 66 on Wednesday i believe. I had to turn it on. I was chilly on the couch. Wife is always cold. I wont turn the air back on. But the heat hasn't ran much. Kicks on once in a while to keep it at 68


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Not yet. It's 67 in here right now and it warms up a few degrees when the suns out. Before we turn on the furnace, we'll probably use the new fireplace we put in last spring on those days we need to take the chill out. I can't see why anyone would sit around a cold house and be miserable just to save a few dollars. Life's too short.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> Not yet. It's 67 in here right now and it warms up a few degrees when the suns out. Before we turn on the furnace, we'll probably use the new fireplace we put in last spring on those days we need to take the chill out. I can't see why anyone would sit around a cold house and be miserable just to save a few dollars. Life's too short.


Less than 60° is miserable.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Three pages of comments on this and NO menopause jokes?

We must be slipping.........


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

crappiedude said:


> Not yet. It's 67 in here right now and it warms up a few degrees when the suns out. Before we turn on the furnace, we'll probably use the new fireplace we put in last spring on those days we need to take the chill out. I can't see why anyone would sit around a cold house and be miserable just to save a few dollars. Life's too short.


To me anything over 60 I start to feel warm. 70 I am to hot.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

House comes down to 68 F in the morning last few days. I run the furnace in the morning till I get to 70 then shut is down.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Just turned on the 15 year old EdenPure!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

ain't got no thermostat ....I'm always in the dog house.

https://images.app.goo.gl/b4ZcX7sNCpYM7gdB9


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Funny how people won't hesitate to turn the air on when it gets hot, but won't turn the heat on when it gets cold. My heat has been on. I will not be uncomfortable just to save a couple bucks.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

For us it's not about saving a couple bucks, it's more of a mark that summer is over. Just seeing the weather for tomarrow and cold rain is forecasted, that will prolly make us turn it on to dry the air.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

I turned mine on to check operation, but really hasn't ran since


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

House got to 63 this morning so turned it on to check it out, all well at 65 now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I worked outside for 37 years and suffered through too hot and too cold.
I set my thermostat at 68 and it stays there 12 months a year.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm on a utility budget with my 2 supplier's (gas&electricity),so I know what I'm paying monthly until the end of the budget year and at that time ,usually late spring,we square up and re-establish the budget again for the following year.Sometimes I owe a little and sometimes it's the utility company that owes me but its usually pretty close.Been doing it this way for year's,wouldn't have it any other way.Also in my area we have the option of choosing NOPEC to deal with the supplier's for getting the best deal out there for us.No more hassling every year for pricing.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

60 in here this morning! I'm sure the wife will cave and turn it on. For us too its more of we dont want to face summer is over. I do enojoy the winter but enjoy fresh air and windows open


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Wife turned ours on this morning, dang it.

I’m usually hot, was out in shorts and a t shirt yesterday.

I’ll turn the AC on in a minute, but I think it’s something stubborn in us outdoors guys holding out on the heat more so than the money.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

O


fastwater said:


> Wouldn't separate house's do the same thing?


I have a heater for my doghouse that I’m not using right now. You’re welcome to use it in your new house.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> O
> 
> 
> I have a heater for my doghouse that I’m not using right now. You’re welcome to use it in your new house.


May have to take you up on that.
Rojo said I could stay with him in his 'man cave' addition in his heated chicken coup but he likes to have too many hens over that are always cacklin.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Cheating...









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> May have to take you up on that.
> Rojo said I could stay with him in his 'man cave' addition in his heated chicken coup but he likes to have too many hens over that are always cacklin.


Ear plugs are your friend.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Windows still open here. 60* in the house. Not miserable at all.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Went on last night. It's 30 degrees out now.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> To me anything over 60 I start to feel warm. 70 I am to hot.


I used to be the same way. Until I was mauled by a walk in shot blaster. My air hose got caught up in one of the augers. I didn't know how bad I was really hurt, crushed my chest and two ribs punctured the pericardium surrounding my heart. I had major surgery to repair my heart and chest. I'm mostly cold now.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

another thread showing people are soft


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> another thread showing people are soft


Another thread showing you are an ass.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Another thread showing you are an ass.


Threads about underwear, curtains, being to cold, etc.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi-Jack


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ress said:


> For us it's not about saving a couple bucks, it's more of a mark that summer is over. Just seeing the weather for tomarrow and cold rain is forecasted, that will prolly make us turn it on to dry the air.


And even for the people where it is about saving a couple bucks,why not? I know of several people on a VERY tight budget. For them an extra 15-20 bucks a month could go a long way. Or could simply be a bit of gas to get them out hunting an fishing. Either way.
If one of us in the house get to cold before we start heating the house. We have several space heaters that can be used without burning out the next person.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Another thread showing you are an ass.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Turned the heat on tonight. About to spend 2 months out in my cold ass truck.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Karl Wolf said:


> Turned the heat on tonight. About to spend 2 months out in my cold ass truck.


Can't you get a heater to plug in the lighter?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> Can't you get a heater to plug in the lighter?


It has battery powered heat for the sleeper but it doesn't come close to lasting an
entire night, especially when it's very cold.

Its deal with the cold/heat or idle


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep it's on 67 for the winter , if we open the house up gets some fresh air in , its turned off 
Cabin thermostat is on, set at 45 (the lowest it will go) last trip it was 51 inside , making fires already there


----------

